# Jura S9 avantgarde - repair problem - advice needed



## droo (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi all,

New to this forums and new to a bean and cup machine.

I got given a Jura s9 avantgarde from a friend with a Error 4 problem, I have since changed the steam temperature sensor which fixed the fault 

While I had the machine apart I noticed it was FILTHY inside and also had a few minor leaks. I disassembled and cleaned the brew group and fixes all the leaks.

I replaced a load of the o-rings, the diaphragm regulator and outlet valve.

Having put the machine back together whenever I try to make a coffee shortly after it starts brewing the drainage valve kicks in and I get no coffee :-(

Anyone with any experience of fixing this machine I would much appreciate a point in the right direction.

Points to note -

The machine complains it needs de-scaling, I have not does this yet and would not have though that this is the problem.

From testing the machine will run a rinse cycle and produces hot water, steam no problem.

finally I have not run any coffee in the machine, could it be it is cleaver enough to know this and that is why it stops and turns on the drain valve ?

I can make some video's and post them if anyone thinks they can help ?

Thanks.

Droo.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The drain valve is an integral part of the brewer unit. If the drain valve sticks open or doesn't close completely, all the coffee water exits via the drain valve instead of going into the brewer.

If you have been able to dismantle & clean the brewer unit, you can remove the drain valve assembly, take it apart & clean it. This MAY cure the problem, but often a new drain valve is the only answer (from practical experience)

If the machine is from a hard water area then it needs descaling regularly - the water hardness indicator can be programmed to suit ( the factory default is 3)


----------

